# Alternate User Names



## MorganO (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to see others thoughts on providing alternate user names for some of our users.

I would nominate Stormseed as: MOMA (Man of Many Avatars), because I love seeing what new picture he has assigned to himself when I browse through the board!

Any others?

Owen


----------



## hatman (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg Truby = ThreadJacker

(I can't wait to see where he takes THIS thread, when he gets a-hold of it)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 8, 2008)

Emma aka Cornflake Girl aka "The Doctor" -- confusing signature.

(This could also be applied to Rory but I guess given his seniority around these here parts he would have to be more along the lines of "The Registrar")


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 8, 2008)

You forgot Geeky Chick 

(Are you referring to a doctor's bad handwriting, or is it a more subtle joke that I'm not getting?)

And Rory's definitely a consultant!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 8, 2008)

Re: Rory - agreed.
Re: Subtle - I'm from Essex.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

I only consult occasionally (wish I could do more as the money's great!)
I'm more of a locum tenens, or possibly _loco_ tenens.


----------



## steve case (Oct 8, 2008)

When I signed up here in 2002 I didn't even look for my real name, I just used my regular StACase internet monicker since that AOL guy was everywhere.  Well, lo and behold, I looked the other day and saw that it wasn't taken.  Now I'm having trouble gettng my avitar to show up.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 8, 2008)

rorya said:


> I only consult occasionally (wish I could do more as the money's great!).



You consult frequently; we just don't pay you 



rorya said:


> I'm more of a locum tenens, or possibly _loco_ tenens.



I never knew that locum was short for that! Is loco tenens actually a thing? Are you being a latin pedant?


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Oct 8, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Is loco tenens actually a thing? Are you being a latin pedant?


I think Rory gets extra points for a pun in a foreign language (or would that be multiple languages?)!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> You consult frequently; we just don't pay you
> I never knew that locum was short for that! Is loco tenens actually a thing? Are you being a latin pedant?


 
No, it was just a crap joke on loco = mad. I will, as they say, get my coat.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 8, 2008)

I knew I should have done Latin GCSE 

(Given that it's a joke, there are an awful lot of people out there who think that loco tenens is the correct phrase...)


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I suppose, depending on what the doc is doing, he might need to be 'holding you in place' so maybe it is apt that way?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 8, 2008)

ffers Rory his coat:


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

On an unrelated note, for some reason my wife does *not* think Slartibartfast is a good name for a baby. Go figure.


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never heard the phrase locum tenens (or Slartibartfast, for that matter ) in the US...I had to look it up, so I just assumed (based on Spanish classes in high school a million years ago), that Rory was playing on the translation of loco as "crazy".  
For a locum tenens nurse, we would use the phrase "registry nurse", but even that might be region-specific.  In the academic world we woud use phrases such as substitute teacher, acting dean, acting superintendent, etc.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Oct 8, 2008)

Gee, and I thought Agamemnon was way off-side...


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

She vetoed that ages ago, along with Spartacus!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 8, 2008)

If your wife were having twins Rory THEN Spartacus would be a MUST!


----------



## RoryA (Oct 8, 2008)

If she were having twins, I'd have more pressing things to worry about than names!


----------



## cornflakegirl (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm with Luke - you would so never tire of that joke!

(But the idea of a small child saying "My name is not important" is nearly making me cry...)


----------



## riaz (Oct 9, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> If your wife were having twins Rory THEN Spartacus would be a MUST!


----------



## DonkeyOte (Oct 9, 2008)

Question to Twins: "Who is Spartacus ?"
Twins (in unison): "I am Spartacus!"

Oh the fun you'd have with that one...


----------



## PaddyD (Oct 10, 2008)

"...for some reason my wife does *not* think Slartibartfast is a good name for a baby..."

I was browsing the web for Slartibartfast & came across this site...

Anyway, useless piece of trivia for the day: Slartibartfast started out quite different - Adams wanted something that sounded like it was probably rude in the original language, such that the moniker's owner's misanthropy would be an understandable consequence of having to lug round such an awful name all his life. Slartibartfast was initially ''Fartyf$#kballs'.


----------



## riaz (Oct 10, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Question to Twins: "Who is Spartacus ?"
> Twins (in unison): "I am Spartacus!"
> 
> Oh the fun you'd have with that one...



Thank you, the penny drops!

But there was only one of Kirk Douglas in the movie....(thank heavens, could we have survived two of him?)


----------

